# Bang & Unzip video



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's Charlie doing BANG and unzipping my coat


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

What a talented little man you have there!!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I thought it was going to be all one trick, sort of like Emeril's "BAM!" 

So cute!! He does a wonderful dead dog! 

How did you start teaching the zipper one? Did he bite it on his own and you turned it into a trick, or did you teach it from scratch? Now the next thing I want to see is him zipping it up! The part where you have to match up the teeth to start it off is going to be tricky!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> I thought it was going to be all one trick, sort of like Emeril's "BAM!"
> 
> So cute!! He does a wonderful dead dog!
> 
> How did you start teaching the zipper one? Did he bite it on his own and you turned it into a trick, or did you teach it from scratch? Now the next thing I want to see is him zipping it up! The part where you have to match up the teeth to start it off is going to be tricky!


Exactly, we turned a bad habit into a trick, but I guess I shouldn't tell people that...lol Actually, it took months and months to perfect


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Very talented boy you have there... I taught my old roommate's dog to do that one, right after she had taught him roll over-- so he played dead with his legs up in the air! It was hillarious! The unzip trick must come in handy when your hands are numb from the cold!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

So cute! Thats funny that he has learned to unzip your jacket.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The unzipping is so funny!!!!! Charlie is a smart boy!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a smart boy, i just love the Charlie pictures-he just looks so happy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great tricks you have taught him and he is a very smart boy. I love the playing dead. I want to see a friends face when he jumps up and does that to them the first time. Too funny


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

very cute!!!


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW...I am impressed!! Very cool!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

awesome!! lol charlie is a very smart boy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to GO Charlie!


----------

